# Piggy back amp remote wire



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

Ok, I have a 4ch amp already wired. I want to piggy back another amp to it because it has aux rca jack outs. I know I should run some 4gauge power wire and a dis block blah blah blah. but i am not, I am just going to run another 8gauge power and ground separate for the second amp. My ? is... can I splice the remote turn on wire into the one I already have, or do I have to run it separate to some other 12v source.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The remote turn on is fine for 2 amps, so you'll be alright

If you were to add a 3rd though, you'd need to wire in a relay or you could fry the headunit's remote output.


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> The remote turn on is fine for 2 amps, so you'll be alright
> 
> If you were to add a 3rd though, you'd need to wire in a relay or you could fry the headunit's remote output.


 Should I splice it in somewhere, or just connect it to the remote wire screw post on the first amp.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Either way, doesn't matter


----------

